

The Rise (& Fall?) of NoSQL - buffyoda
http://degoes.net/articles/rise-of-nosql/

======
CmonDev
"MongoDB, the most widely-adopted NoSQL database, recently raised $150 million
dollars on a $1,200,000,000 dollar valuation.

Yes, that’s more than a billion dollars for a “boring” database company built
around pure open source software!"

How do they make a profit (if they do)?

